# Can anyone identify this old Scroll Saw? Manufacturer/Model?



## davebulow (9 Feb 2013)

Hi All!

My first post here by the way! I've just started getting interested in woodworking and scrolling, so please forgive my lack of knowledge. I picked up this old rusty scroll saw at a car boot sale this morning for £15. It's nothing special I know, and it's just a single-speed machine, but at that price I couldn't say no! Most importantly, it works! The blade it came with seems to be original (the coloured areas of the blade which aren't rusted seem to match the body of the machine itself, but the blade seems WAY too deep to be a scroll saw blade?! Have I missed something? I'll probably work on removing the rust soon, but I think it might need some work to straighten the angle at which the blade goes down, as it appears to (very slightly) go to the left at the end of the down-stroke.

I just wondered if anyone knows anything about this old scroll saw, as it has no manufacturer / model number written on it anywhere! I've taken a number of photos just for your reference to see if anyone can shed some light on this.

Many thanks!

Dave


----------



## scroller frank (9 Feb 2013)

Hi Dave , Can't help u with the make --yet --- but i had one the same a few yrs ago ,
the make may come to me !!!------------it's me age y'know !!! (hammer) (hammer) 
-----------Frank-------------


----------



## toolsntat (10 Feb 2013)

From here all the components match HOBBIES treadle frets.....

Andy


----------



## Gary Morris (10 Feb 2013)

I'm a complete begginer, but at first glance it looked to me like an early version of my Diamond saw, same colour, same box section type arms. However I saw this on the web and it's as Andy says, possibly a Hobbies one.

Gary


----------



## Geoffrey (10 Feb 2013)

+1 hobbies


----------



## Geoffrey (10 Feb 2013)

Hi Dave welcome to the Forum
Geoff


----------



## davebulow (10 Feb 2013)

Hi all!

Wow, thank you very much for all helping identify it! It's really interesting to hear this info, especially for a beginner like me!

With your help I searched the net and found many photos and articles, and so I can now only conclude that it's a very late (1950s) Treadle Gem...

Have a look at this page (sorry, had to add spaces!): htt p:/ / treadleit. info/Hobbies-Scroll-saws - and note the two photos near the bottom of the page. Note that in the second photo (1950s version) the table is square/rectangular (not round like all old Gems), the tension adjustment knob is the same as on mine, and there's no spring under the tension knob, as in all older Hobbies Treadle Gems!

Only one (obvious) thing is different - the fact that it's motor driven rather than a treadle! Does anyone know if Hobbies made non-treadle versions of the Gem? Or has this been adapted by someone? the base looks too original to me - but under all the rust it's hard to tell!

Anyway, I'm getting closer! Thanks again for all your help everyone!


----------



## davebulow (11 Feb 2013)

Sorry I meant 1950s-1960s NON-treadle Hobbies Gem. Still searching to find out if they (Hobbies of Dereham) ever made motorised scrollsaws/fretsaws of if it's been converted. Seems to be no info out there about it!


----------



## Gill (11 Feb 2013)

You might want to browse Rick Hutcheson's site and possibly drop him a line.

I would be surprised if your saw is a Hobbies because it is so typical of the fretsaws that were built pre-World War II by a variety of manufacturers. Often, they were built by local engineers and mechanics who made all sorts for of equipment for agriculture, which was becoming increasingly mechanised. (It's not a coincidence that Hobbies of Dereham is sited where it is  .) These men would see a fret saw and then think to themselves, "I could make one of those," then go away and produce their own variation on the theme.


----------



## davebulow (11 Feb 2013)

Hi Gill. Thanks very much for the history, and the suggestion. I will do that!


----------



## scroller frank (11 Feb 2013)

Hi , I'm sure it's not Hobbies ,I just cant remember the name on mine ,

I seem to think it was , like Gill suggested a 'local ' , sort of thing. I.E. a mans name "Fred Smiths" fret saw !!! L.O.L 
Certainly has a quality motor fitted . it will come to me , sooner or later !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-------------------- ----Frank-------------------


----------



## davebulow (12 Feb 2013)

Hi Frank, That's interesting. Certainly a possibility! I'd love to hear from you if the name does come back to you - it's just that the parts seem identical to the later Hobbies, and I read here: http : / / treadleit. info/Hobbies%20Catalogue that hobbies made a treadle to electric conversion kit! If so, then that would add up, but I'm still far from certain. Thanks again.


----------



## Geoffrey (12 Feb 2013)

I can see where Gills going with this there are all a look alike.
Ricks page is a good example.
you have started something now Dave.

Geoff


----------



## davebulow (12 Feb 2013)

I had a reply from Rick Hutcheson: "Interesting saw but I am not sure it is a Hobbies. I have a book printed in 1998 The History of Hobbies and I see no mention in the book that they ever made a saw like that. Many of the older companies like that did a lot of copying of designs. I think it could have been altered or made from a Hobbies saw but do not think it was actually made by them."

This is getting very interesting. I've contacted the owner of the TreadleIt website (he says he has a catalogue which mentions the Hobbies Treadle to Electric conversion kit) to see if he knows any more! Will keep you posted!

It's funny - I know it's nothing important as long as it works (I've cleaned it up now - a lot less rusty than in the photos) but I'm just very interested to know its history. One more thing that makes me think it might be a Hobbies is that Dereham (Norfolk) isn't too far from where I live in Suffolk. Only the next county along! Just a thought.

P.S. I meant to say thanks, Geoff, for the welcome!


----------



## davebulow (12 Feb 2013)

Just an update - I disassembled the scrollsaw last night and cleaned it up with WD-40 and sandpaper, then fitted a size 5 (fretsaw) blade rather than the hacksaw blade it came with when I got it!

P.S. this is the image I meant, of the confirmed late (1950s) model Hobbies Gem, from the TreadleIt website. All the components appear identical apart from the base. Will get to the bottom of this...






The same type of (late model) Hobbies Gem on Rick's Scrollsaws.com


----------



## Gary Morris (12 Feb 2013)

Could it be a hybrid? The Hobbies top half, modifeid to be used with a motor.

Gary


----------

